# Experiences??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ello.. hope you're all ok here   

Just wondering what experience people here have of the antagonist protocol? I've not found any case studies similar to mine, where BCP first - stop BCP with scan 5 days later - Gonal F & Ganrilex afterward for approx 14 days. 

Any stories/experiences here?

Cheers,
Laura Xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Laura,

I did the antagonist protocol twice, once with Norethisterone before starting and the other time with BCP before starting and had a day 5 scan on both cycles after a withdrawal bleed.

I was on Puregon and introduced Orgalutran after follices were 12mm.

There wasn't much difference between both the cycles apart from after ovulation my lining went thinner on the latter cycle and I needed hrt to thicken it before ET.  Antagonist can lower estrogen levels but I don't know why it didnt happen on the previous cycle.

Good luck x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, Andi


----------

